# Tomcat : Was bringt die "APR based Apache Tomcat Native library"?



## Sentoo (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich lese gelegentlich in unseren Logs, folgendes Statement:


> INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path


Ich weiss, dass das der Performance dient, kann man ja direkt dort lesen. Zumal ich unsere Tomcats nicht aufsetze und kein Tomcat Profi bin, frage ich mich aber wie viel Performance diese Änderung bringt.

Bei Google habe ich dazu bisher nichts gefunden. Habt ihr ein Gefühl aus eurer Erfahrung heraus oder evtl. einen Artikel zu dem Thema?

Gruß Sen


----------

